

Uncommon Sense by Derek Sivers. - iworkforthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJir-MTmJY&list=PLBAAC8C0430D64F4D

======
ColinWright
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859871>

